# Emerald Coast Redfish Club Kickoff Meeting!!!



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

This Saturday, at Legendary Marine, The Emerald Coast Redfish Club will having it's Kickoff meeting for the 2012 tournament year. Check out www.theredfishclub.com for more information!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## redfisher66 (Oct 8, 2009)

The ECRC is looking forward to a great year. If you are interested in learning more about inshore redfishing, check us out. We have monthly tournaments in between Pensacola to Panama City. Kickoff party is at Legendary Marine Destin at noon Saturday 11 Feb.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Do you plan to include kayaks in any tourneys this year? Prizes commensurate with participation.


----------



## redfisher66 (Oct 8, 2009)

We are not having a kayak division this year. We will be working towards getting our boat participation up this year and then we will think about broadening out to include kayaks next year.


----------

